# An Ambigram



## Jace (May 2, 2022)

The word "swims"...upside-down.....is still "swims"!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 2, 2022)

During *noon* lunch, *dad* started to *gag* and kept getting *redder*, so we sent up an *sos* for a *reviver*.

I *did* it. *hah*!


----------



## Jace (May 2, 2022)

those are *palindromes....but good ones.*


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2022)

This OP reminded me of palindromes, too, @Murrmurr !

The ambigrams, though,  are visual and spatial. Very interesting!

I am not good at moving pictures from elsewhere on the internet, to these threads, but if you put
 " _Fish ambigram" into the search engine,
then you can see some surprising and interesting artistic interpretations, that make them the same, when words are turned upside-down and backwards._
Or is that, _back-words?_


----------



## Murrmurr (May 2, 2022)

Jace said:


> those are *palindromes....but good ones.*


Ah, yes. Ambigrams - upside-down images...it's right there in your post.


----------



## Jace (May 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> This OP reminded me of palindromes, too, @Murrmurr !
> 
> The ambigrams, though,  are visual and spatial. Very interesting!
> 
> ...


Went..fascinating!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 2, 2022)

I wish I owned a small mirror!


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2022)

WOW, MOM!


----------



## win231 (May 3, 2022)

If an ambigram is text that can be read inverted, what would the word be for a telegram sent to Amber?


----------



## Jace (May 3, 2022)

@Kmurmur.


Murrmurr said:


> Ah, yes. Ambigrams - upside-down images...it's right there in your post.


@Murrmurr...and if you wanted to add to your "collection"..

Some a "little bit _more"..._

Was it a car or a cat I saw 
Todd erases a red dot 
Race fast,safe car


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2022)

Jace said:


> @Kmurmur.
> 
> @Murrmurr...and if you wanted to add to your "collection"..
> 
> ...



Thanks for those, @Jace  !


----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

Jace said:


> The word "swims"...upside-down.....is still "swims"!



great, now I am dizzy...


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> great, now I am dizzy...


How about turning our computers upside-down, instead of attempting to read while (imagining) standing on our heads


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2022)

An Ambigram​
OK, not a true ambigram.....but........an_* FWCB *_none the less 
_*Fun With Candy Bars
*_


----------

